
Deepstream-pg – add realtime to PostgreSQL - EpicWaligora
https://deepstream.io/tutorials/integrations/db-postgres/
======
dozzie
Why is that every time I see some bunch of programmers publishing a DEB
package, it's atrocious and not built properly?

~~~
wolframhempel
Would you like to elaborate?

~~~
dozzie
I can see from afar that it was not built with dpkg-buildpackage. My bet it
was built with FPM, which would be OK for an artifact for internal use, but is
ridiculous when published (FPM doesn't fill many important fields unless
specifically asked, and programmers usually couldn't be bothered with
providing those by themselves).

Also, keeping _code_ in /var/lib? _What_?!? Ever heard of LSB?

And just run lintian over the DEB file.

